# How far along is she?



## homiesaidwhat (Sep 16, 2008)

Her belly is extremely tight. She may not look all that large, but considering she's always looked runty and scrawny, she's gettin' pretty big. It's been a while, so I'm getting a little worried about her.

breeding took place (i want to say) around the middle of July.
http://i38.tinypic.com/2nlfwp1.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/330edj4.jpg

http://i36.tinypic.com/20h7x38.jpg


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's impossible to tell by just pictures but if she was bred in the middle of July the kittens should arrive just about any day now.


----------

